# What do you sit on to practice?



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

This may be a silly question...what the heck do you all sit on when you are practicing? A buddy of mine uses, and swears by a low round stool. I have tried every chair in my house, plus all the couches. It seems that I really need to focus on my posture or I start slumping over and wind up with a sore back. 

What works for you guys to maintain decent posture and comfort? Please don't tell me that you sit on your arse.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Haha yeah I have a posture problem too. I practice sitting on the corner of my bed, which is probably why I have bad posture:tongue: .


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I either use a round bar stool or stand to practice, depending on what I'm playing (flying v's make it a little tougher to sit and play).


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Most of the time I stand to practice.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

dwagar said:


> Most of the time I stand to practice.


Ditto

Sometimes I lean my butt against a countertop if I get tired, but I think standing is the best way, cuz it's how you perfom, mostly. But I sometimes sit on...a short round stool, go figure.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

noobcake said:


> I practice sitting on the corner of my bed, which is probably why I have bad posture:tongue: .


You'rrre spozed to be practising the guitar, laddie!

:tongue: None


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Almost always stand, can't reach nuts easily if I'm sitting using a looong-scale, sometimes though, I will sit on the amp, mmmmmmmmmm, but the bass is still strapped-on. :tongue:


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Almost always stand, can't reach nuts easily if I'm sitting using a looong-scale, sometimes though, I will sit on the amp, mmmmmmmmmm, but the bass is still strapped-on. :tongue:




............Perv............ :tongue:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

When I'm rehearsing with a band I'm usually standing because I'm also singing, but at home I usually sit on an armless chair.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I made a point to take several stretch breaks during my practices session this evening. Seems to help a little, but I really have to pay attention to how I sit or my back muscles really tighten up. It could be an age thing. 

I should probably start getting a massage once a month...it probably couldn't hurt to help work the knots out.

Michelle, you crack me up! You must have been sitting on your amp for the picture in your avatar.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

A stool works pretty well for me...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Michelle, you crack me up! You must have been sitting on your amp for the picture in your avatar.


Sometimes I just can't help saying what's on my mind, that gets me into trouble all the time at work. 
No, the pic is from my 25th work anniv., the grin is over the wide-open bar!

Massage therapy is a good thing, a good therapist can find something that may be causing the pain and guitar playing aggrivates that, I use a padded, wide guitar strap, seems to help with neck pain. I also see a chiro and massage therapist, they really helped me with the effects of being thrown off motorcycles, car wrecks, sitting in front of a tube, and falling off the roof. Thing like this accumulate over the years until at some point you end up with a lot of pain.

Hi Searchin'!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have 3 of these in the basement studio, one for each member of the band except for the drummer of course.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a comfy office chair with the right arm removed. i also use a foot stool, to alleviate shoulder problems.

-dh


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

I often sit on the corner of my bed, jee, I didn't even know about the whole posture problem bit. Sometimes though, i sit on a kitchen chair that I pulled into my room, with my right leg up on the mattress. I am a lazy guitar player.....


----------



## felenoral (Sep 26, 2006)

Usually a chair without arms. The only time I sit however, is when I'm learning a song or playing acoustic guitar.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

my philosophy is if I am standing when I am gigging then I am standing when i am practising.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

If I'm just playing clean guitar, then I sit on the couch. I stand when I want to fiddle around with my pedals..well sometimes I go on my knees for that too..but I suppose "playing" guitar, it's 50/50 between standing and the couch.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a nice office chair to pad my ass Although lately I have been doing the practice ritual standing up.:rockon2:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I rarely sit while playing and if I do I still wear a strap so I'm not fussy on what I sit on... usually a wooden chair.

Khing


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I went out to Staples/Office Depot or whatever they're called now and dropped around $130 on an armless "drafting chair" that has some decent lumbar support and a foot support attached to it.

Seemed excessive to say the least - that money could have been spent on actual guitar room gear - but I couldn't be happier, or more comfortable.

I'm 6 feet tall, and I can raise it to the point that my feet hang down and won't touch the floor/foot rest if need be, or keep it low enough to reach the foot pedals when I need to.

Highly recommended for anyone spending an hour or two a night in front of the recording gear at home.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I lean against the stove in the kitchen. One too many kitchen parties I guess....

I have always had at least one guitar in the living room beside the coach that I noodle on while watching TV, but if it starts 'happening' I head for the kitchen.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey fretboard,

Did it look like this?

http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=104,108,109,110&webid=559775&affixedcode=WW

I actually think something like this would be a good idea, and probably work well enough for me. I might have to pull the castors off so that I'm not slipping around too much on the hardwood...


----------



## mathieupM13 (Feb 27, 2007)

i sit on the corner of my bed


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I should always turn on the metronome and sit ...in the pocket

The best stool is from RocnSoc, http://www.rocnsoc.com/towerseats.html
they make drum thrones mostly but their other products are very good. Great for recording acoustics....cause they don't generate annoying accompaniment.

Andy


----------



## l_masterofpuppets_l (Mar 1, 2007)

thats a awesome idea, back support, i use a overpriced iron maiden barstool from spencers, been standing up more often now though, apparently its better to practice that way.


----------



## Sinforsale (Mar 3, 2007)

I usually stand up to practice, but sometimes ill use my Rise Against Stool i made in IA


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I sit in the same chair, as I am sitting in right now. NO, it is not the best for practicing, but it is comfy and I'm lazy.


----------

